# Health insurance pre-existing heart issues



## Kate&Inky (10 mo ago)

Hi

I’m hoping to move to Spain as my parents live there, both are in their 80’s so would be there to assist them.
The problem I am running into is I have pre-existing heart issues. I had 5 stents put in November of 2019 due to angina. Since I’ve had no issues.
I’m looking for recommendations of a health insurance company that will cover me for the year as required for non lucrative visa.
Any help would be appreciated as not having a lot of luck.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

No company will insure you or the price(s) are to high?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We were struggling last November to get cover due to pre existing health issues. Finally got insurance here US travel health insurance for international travel, global coverage and satisfy Schengen visa requirements
at a very reasonable rate. They will cover non US CITIZENS, 
PRICES ARE IN US DOLLARS


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> We were struggling last November to get cover due to pre existing health issues. Finally got insurance here US travel health insurance for international travel, global coverage and satisfy Schengen visa requirements
> at a very reasonable rate. They will cover non US CITIZENS,
> PRICES ARE IN US DOLLARS


Travel health insurance won't work for a residence visa, unfortunately.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You just have to take out a Spanish private health insurance covering your particular circumstances. It may be very expensive but it's only for one year, as residents after the first year can pay into the state health scheme (convenio especial), which costs 60 euros per months under 65 and 157 euros for 65+, with no exclusions but you need to pay for prescriptions in full.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Joppa said:


> You just have to take out a Spanish private health insurance covering your particular circumstances. It may be very expensive but it's only for one year, as residents after the first year can pay into the state health scheme (convenio especial), which costs 60 euros per months under 65 and 157 euros for 65+, with no exclusions but you need to pay for prescriptions in full.


is it not €65 (euros)?

(e) at least in the Valencia community. (/e)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tardigrade said:


> is it not €65 (euros)?
> 
> (e) at least in the Valencia community. (/e)


It varies among autonomous communities. It's 60 euro/month for under 65s in Andalucia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> It varies among autonomous communities. It's 60 euro/month for under 65s in Andalucia.


It doesn't vary.

In those comunidades where it is available - it still isn't available everywhere - it's 60€ a month for under 65s & 157€ a month for over 65s.

@tardigrade - this from the Generalitat Valenciana






Solicitud de suscripcion con la Generalitat de un convenio especial de prestacion de asistencia sanitaria a personas que no tengan la condición de aseguradas ni de beneficiarias del Sistema Nacional de Salud.


Solicitud de suscripcion con la Generalitat de un convenio especial de prestacion de asistencia sanitaria a personas que no tengan la condición de aseguradas ni de beneficiarias del Sistema Nacional de Salud.



www.gva.es


----------



## number9 (Dec 4, 2021)

Try Asssa mention it's for the NLV and see what they say. It's not uncommon for people in their 50's 60's to have pre existing medical conditions. There is risk though and that might result in some hefty bills if you need treatment for conditions not covered before you can get on the convenio especial.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

number9 said:


> Try Asssa mention it's for the NLV and see what they say. It's not uncommon for people in their 50's 60's to have pre existing medical conditions. There is risk though and that might result in some hefty bills if you need treatment for conditions not covered before you can get on the convenio especial.


The problem being that any condition not covered would stop someone from getting a visa in the first place.

The policy must cover everything and be without co-pay (my wife had minor asthma but this was accepted after six months. I have had a groin hernia for around 5 years ) we took the policies out in 2019 when we were first moving before covid, but as we didn't move until after renewal they then covered the asthma, I was informed that they would operate on the hernia and cover this cost at the end of the first year.

Our healthcare policies were checked and Alicante asked for some extra confirmation before granting our residency in Nov 2020, so if anything they will be even more anal in checking that you will be covered now.

I suppose you could take out the policy a year before you actually need it and then hope that your issues would be covered at renewal (if simple they usually do)


----------



## number9 (Dec 4, 2021)

Pre existing conditions didn't affect residency applications before brexit - have things tightened up since? TBH that's why I suggested the OP consult with Asssa. The insurance companies normally know what's needed for residency applications.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

number9 said:


> Pre existing conditions didn't affect residency applications before brexit - have things tightened up since? TBH that's why I suggested the OP consult with Asssa. The insurance companies normally know what's needed for residency applications.


Wrong. The wording for ALL even existing Eu citizens before Brexit was that you are not a burden on the state you are moving to. 
An insurance company will sell you what they think you need, not always what you actually require.

Things have changed dramatically over the last 5 or so years, when my FIL took residency 18 years ago they just applied and it was given.

Clearly stated here..








How do I meet the healthcare requirement? - TIE BREXIT SPAIN







tiebrexitspain.com





The main difference between pre and post Brexit is the financial requirement.
Some regions were just asking for the minimum in the bank, Alicante decided that you needed 3 months bank statements showing ins and outs, €9000 minimum balance during that 3 months, full healthcare with no conditions or co pay, pardon cert dated not more than 3 months before. 
We used Aegon and the premiums are cheaper than the convenio.

I know of a couple of people who were refused because their healthcare did not cover everything. (most of the ones we looked at did not cover the cost of heart valves or limb replacement) but if you have no issues here then this was acceptable to for residency. 
There were even a few threads on here at the end of 2020 from people who were rejected for various reasons.

I also know of one person who has a lung condition who had to take out a separate insurance on top of the healthcare to guarantee he would be covered for his NLV this year. Total cost for the year €8000 for his healthcare. 
Which as he is Canadian is actually cheaper than he paid at home for his healthcare. 
He will go on the convenio next year but will have to pay for his drugs (again still cheaper than Canada).


Anyway back to the OP.
You will have to just physically contact as many of the insurance companies that you can and explain the requirements. 
There is always a way, just depends how much its worth it to you.
I do know that my healthcare policy does not cover previous procedures for heart conditions as its clearly stated in the paperwork. 
This is with Aegon one of the large Spanish providers.
Also one of the conditions was to give full details of our Uk doctors and permission for them to contact them if and when needed.


----------



## number9 (Dec 4, 2021)

its not wrong. Your user journey might have been different that's all. I have no personal experience of the NLV route.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

number9 said:


> its not wrong. Your user journey might have been different that's all. I have no personal experience of the NLV route.


It isn't so much that the insurance isn't available, but that for it to cover pre-existing conditions, which it must for a visa, could be prohibitively exoensive.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

number9 said:


> Pre existing conditions didn't affect residency applications before brexit - have things tightened up since?


Actually they did however you could usually get away with just a certificate from an insurer which didn't say much other then you had bought a policy and in many cases may not have been a true reflection of the level of cover actually in place, nowadays they are wise to that and demand the policy itself.

The bottom line for a qualifying policy is simple and that is that it must provide cover at least equal to the state system the only exception being that the cost of medicines are for the insurer or policy holder to bear.

I'm sure companies will have come up with workarounds for that because to offer unrestricted cover for pre-existing conditions is like writing a blank cheques!


----------

